# Help Needed advice...



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be changing the stand on my 60H tank with shrimp and pure endlers. On the same time I will be changing the substrate to fluval stratum shrimp. If i keep the water and let the filter run on the bucket will that prevent my tank from having amonia spike afterwards? I just dont want my shrimps and endlers to die. Some helpfull tips is appreciated.

Thanks
Sherwin


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd talk to jason(foreverknight) he is the shrimp person of the group..

if i remember right I was told the stratum doesn't have the ammonia spike like ada has.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

If you kept your filter running or was down for an hour then you will be fine. I changed out my substrate and had my filter turned off for about 30-45 min and no ammonia spike at all. I think it take few hours(2-3) for your BB to die if the filter is not running, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

+1 on talking to Jason - He has been using stratum and has some opinions on it. From what I have read there is no Ammo spike. There are many threads regarding stratum at TPT and APC.
Filter running in a bucket of tank water should be fine for many days if not weeks IMHO. I have done this with no issues and no ammo. Niko helped me setup a tank once with a seasoned eheim canister that we just kept closed for days and again no issues. You might pm him since he has done this many many times and as we all know is a wealth of info.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the tips. Anyways i have to do this tonight coz the stand that i bought at petsmart is falling apart and needed to be change. I wasnt going to change the substrate but since im going to have that tank as a shrimp tank might as well. I can see theres alot of baby shrimp and baby endlers in there, hope they all survive.


----------

